# Northwest Iowa Retriever Club - Webb, IA



## Buzz

Anyone got anything?


----------



## George C. Tull

Patiently waiting myself...


----------



## Gwen Jones

The Q first is a left flyer, right stand out and middle long retired.


----------



## Jim Pickering

Qualifying Callbacks to 2nd series:

1, 3, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 21, 22, 24, 25 & 26.


----------



## Jim Pickering

Limited - Land Marks & Blind.

Straight forward interrupted triple with good bird placement, excellent terrain and cover changes. The birds are thrown/shot right, middle and left flyer. Dogs are to retrieve one mark then run a short blind behind the flyer guns before retrieving the two remaining marks. Not at all a long test with the longest mark not over 200 yards, but the terrain and cover changes are working on the dogs.


----------



## RF2

George C. Tull said:


> Patiently waiting myself...


Hey George, who are you watching?


----------



## Gwen Jones

Q has a land and a water blind for a 2nd and 3rd series combo. They should finish the 4th today.


----------



## George C. Tull

RF2 said:


> Hey George, who are you watching?


You know who.....Rooting fer a brown dog, of coarse .


----------



## Gwen Jones

Has anyone heard any News?


----------



## Pinetree

Did the open finish today? If so anyone have call backs?


----------



## drbobsd

Heard 20 back in open. Sorry no #'s


----------



## Jim Pickering

Yep, 20 back. 

4, 8, 13, 14, 15, 26, 33, 38, 40, 42, 46, 49, 51, 52, 55, 57, 58, 62, 63 and 64.


----------



## JusticeDog

WOW...... HUGE cut!


----------



## DJSchuur

qual callbacks to watermarks in morning 1,5,9,11,14,15,16,18,19,25


----------



## cseymour

Holding my Breath after last week end! Thank YOU for the numbers JIM you have just made my night!!


----------



## Jim Pickering

Amateur Land Marks - It was warm and humid by start time with clear sky and bright sun. Due to wind and logistics the test is set up facing the east southeast making visibility a bit iffy on the long mark for the early dogs.

The test is a triple with the long mark down first at about 200 yards thrown right and slightly in across a strip of short cover into heavy cover. Gun retired. Just beyond the bird is a large open mowed field giving the dogs lots or room to run.

The right mark is down second thrown to the left also into dense, heavy cover at about 140 yards. Guns remain out but when seated are not visible to the dogs from the line.

The flyer is on the left shot to the left out of the test out about 80-100 yards depending on the fall.

The first few dogs have had some biggie hunts on the right and long middle mark. Dogs that have marked the right bird are having difficulty digging the bird out of the dense cover. On the long middle mark the dogs thus far have tended to take the water behind the long gun and/or over run the mark and hunt the open field deep.

Edit: With the visibility improved and having run a dog I have revised the distances of the marks from my initial estimates. They are considerably shorter than first estimated.


----------



## bobn48

Any Derby news?


----------



## Gwen Jones

Results on the Q?


----------



## DJSchuur

Qual Results
1st #25,2nd #9,3rd #14,4th#5,rj#19,jams11,16,18


----------



## George C. Tull

Anyone know about the AM?


----------



## JusticeDog

Heard Jeff Horsely won the open.... Jeff Schuett took 4th with Babe. That's all I've heard...


----------



## Chad Wilson

Big Congrats to Jeff on the Open win with Pam Park's Slugger.


----------



## cakaiser

Chad Wilson said:


> Big Congrats to Jeff on the Open win with Pam Park's Slugger.


Wow!! That is so great!! Huge congrats to Jeff and Pam!!...


----------



## oakwood

I know Dewey got 2nd and 3rd in the open. I think second was with Kate.


----------



## Jim Pickering

Chad Wilson said:


> Big Congrats to Jeff on the Open win with Pam Park's Slugger.


I will second the congratulations to Jeff and Slugger. 

Amateur callbacks to the land blind:
2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 12, 14, 16, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50 and 52. The judges were extremely generous.

Amateur callbacks to the third Sunday morning:
2, 7, 9, 10, 12, 14, 16, 19, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 36, 38, 42, 43, 46 & 52.


----------



## George C. Tull

Thanks for the AM update Jim. Big congrats to those in the open as mentioned.


----------



## bobn48

Any derby info?


----------



## JusticeDog

oakwood said:


> I know Dewey got 2nd and 3rd in the open. I think second was with Kate.


Yes... Kurt Turner's dog..... and 3rd was Chuck S's dog... not sure which one.


----------



## Gwen Jones

HUGE congrats to Jeff Horsley and Pam Parks for Sluggers Open win. I am so proud for you.


----------



## Becky Mills

Gwen Jones said:


> HUGE congrats to Jeff Horsley and Pam Parks for Sluggers Open win. I am so proud for you.


What Mrs. Gwen said, and a big Way to Go to Jeff Schuett and Babe for their fourth!


----------



## Keith Holsted

Congrat's Pam for slugger......!


----------



## TIM DOANE

somebody has to have derby call backs or results.


----------



## Handler Error

They only ran the first series yesterday.


----------



## Ricky Elston

Congrats Pam and Slugger!


----------



## Pinetree

Derby Placements and thank you to Wayne Curtis and Foxhollow

1St # 3 Keeno's Gizmo (O) Bruce & Betty Hall (H) Wayne Curtis
2nd #16 Bob and Ed;s Excellent Adventure (O/H) Edward Krueger 
3rd #15 Black Smoke After Hurricane Delle (O) Dennis Wilcox (H) Charlie Moody
4th #4 Black Diamonds Misty Isles Piper (O) James & Linda McDowall (H) McDowall
RJ #14 Bluegoose Remington (O) David Aul (H) Steve Blythe
Jam #9
#10


----------



## Keith Holsted

Any news on the Amatuer??


----------



## birdthrower51

Amateur
1st-Colonel, Steve Robben
2nd-Cadillac, Rick Mock
3rd-Sally-Jay Chesshir
4th-Heir-Dennis Pugh
RJ-Louie, Chuck schweikert
19,Schuett
46, Robert Walker
42, Schweikert
26, Bath
31, Malaktaris

On behalf of the club, thankyou to all the judges & workers that helped to put another field trial in the books. Thank you to the contestants for joining us. It is a lot of work to put on these trials, as you all know, but then add heat, humidity & the nasty bugs, it can be a very long weekend. Congratulations to the ones that were successful in bringing home the ribbon.
Til the next one.......


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats Rick and Cadillac !!!!


----------



## Charles Dwyer

What a weekend for Rock River and Crew!!

Colonel is on!! Congrats Steve!!

3rd & 4th in the Q., 2nd & 3rd in the open, 1st , RJ & Jam in the AM....

WOW......


----------



## Frank Jones

Pam, you've been so close with Slugger and now the Open WIN! Way to go, girl, he's a cool dog!

Rita


----------



## Frank Jones

Rick, Cadillac is another great competitor trained and run by you. You have our admiration and respect. Congratulations on your latest WIN! 

Rita


----------



## Frank Jones

Oops! Open second, Rick. My mistake . . .


----------



## Frank Jones

Giz continues to prove his talent, congratulations to the Halls and to Wayne for a great job!


----------



## bobn48

Great job Ed and Chef. Took a great dog to finish in front of you. Your turn is near. Three finishes, with a win and a second, in his first three outings speaks for your superior preperation.

Bob


----------



## Ricky Elston

congrats to rick and cadillac!


----------



## Dave Kress

Big congrats for Jeff with Slugger and the Open win. Pam we are happy for the win!
Dave and Marty


----------



## drbobsd

Just watched 2 dogs in last series of Amat. 1rst dog " Rare Heir" handled by Dennis Pugh did a good job. 2nd dog "Sally" handled by Jay Chesshir was perfect. Ride Sally ride! I'm sure there were other good jobs after I left.

Thank you judges for generous callbacks and fair tests. Hats off. Hoping Chuck is feeling better! "Dakotah" should have been there also.


----------



## Chad Baker

Congrats again to Bruce/Betty Hall and Wayne Curtis on Gizmo keep racking em up!!!!
Congrats to Steve Blythe and Paris for the 4th place in her first derby also.
Chad


----------



## birdthrower51

drbobsd; Hoping Chuck is feeling better! "Dakotah" should have been there also.[/QUOTE said:


> Other than being very sore, Chuck is okay, only time heals a broken rib. Dakotah, also was limping (not related to Chuck's incident) so did not run the land blind.
> Thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Becky Mills

Congratulations to Gizmo, Wayne, Bruce and Mrs. Betty!


----------



## tenbears

Chuck and his wife work very hard at this trial and it is always appreciated, so glad Chuck is doing well after the roll over on the 4wheeler


----------



## Buzz

birdthrower51 said:


> Other than being very sore, Chuck is okay, only time heals a broken rib. Dakotah, also was limping (not related to Chuck's incident) so did not run the land blind.
> Thank you for the nice comments.


I thought Marge ran him on the land blind but they scratched him before the water blind. Hope Chuck mends quick and I hope he doesn't spend too many sleepless nights before it starts to feel better. I'm sure that Marge won't let him milk it for too long.

Congrats to Dennis Pugh on his 4th in the Am, and Ed Krueger for his 2nd in the derby with Chef. Three times out with a win, jam, and now 2nd! Not bad for a 15 month old.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

birdthrower51 said:


> Amateur
> 1st-Colonel, Steve Robben
> 2nd-Cadillac, Rick Mock
> 3rd-Sally-Jay Chesshir
> 4th-Heir-Dennis Pugh
> RJ-Louie, Chuck schweikert
> 19,Schuett
> 46, Robert Walker
> 42, Schweikert
> 26, Bath
> 31, Malaktaris
> 
> On behalf of the club, thankyou to all the judges & workers that helped to put another field trial in the books. Thank you to the contestants for joining us. It is a lot of work to put on these trials, as you all know, but then add heat, humidity & the nasty bugs, it can be a very long weekend. Congratulations to the ones that were successful in bringing home the ribbon.
> Til the next one.......


*Congratz to all that placed in a very fair and fun Amateur to run! Thanks to the Judges Ron Ainley and Kurt Turner for setting up difficult yet very fair tests and for giving their time for the weekend to judge! Steve and Colonel are on a roll!
Congratz to all the others that placed in the other stakes and thanks to to the judges, boy scouts and workers, especially Dave and Glenda Sievert and Chuck and Marj Mize! Very nice trial run by great folks! Glad Chuck is ok after the tumble on the hill! He was moving slower yesterday and I am sure he will be back to 100% in no time! If you have not run NW Iowa, they have some great grounds and put on a very nice trial, if you have the time go run it!

Thanks,

Aaron*


----------



## TMURRAY

Congrats to Rick and Cadillac!


----------



## Charles Dwyer

Way too go Rick!! Enjoyed meeting you last week...


----------

